

Show HN: Array Slices Optimizer – Shared memory arrays views in C# (Fody&Nuget) - redknight666
https://github.com/Codealike/arrayslice

======
redknight666
We built this to optimize numerical algorithms. I am pretty sure there may be
other uses. Let me know if you find it useful outside of number crunching.

